
Show HN: I built a WordPress Plugin to customize og:images - aulrich
https://placid.app/wordpress
======
aulrich
Creating Social Images is always a pain - I'm trying to ban Photoshop
Templates out of my life!

Here is a short video of how it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTq1Gcb7uKo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTq1Gcb7uKo)

Images are being created by my service over at placid.app, but you can manage
templates right out of your WordPress backend (yes I cheated on that by
i-framing the Editor into it - but still feels kinda good to me)

I'd love to hear what you think about my Idea in general, and if some
WordPress heroes are here - then also about the obvious mistakes I made!

You can download and try the plugin for free here:
[https://placid.app/integrations/wordpress](https://placid.app/integrations/wordpress)
(at the bottom)

( I need the account for template saving/creating - but if someone likes to
have a look without an account I can send a key! )

~~~
cheepo2109
Wow, this is actually really useful

